# Daisy p51



## AJT

Hi ,

Names AJ, Im 15 yrs old and from NZ









I am new to this forum , and I have just recently bought a new Daisy p51 slingshot to start my hobbie, and so am just wondering what you all think about the slinshot,what your experiances have been with it (if in fact you have owned one) ......also , is it powerful enough to shoot rabbits , and at what range??

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## shot in the foot

AJT said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Names AJ, form NZ and I am new to this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just bought a new Daisy p51 slingshot to start my hobbie, and so am just wondering what you all think about the slinshot......also , is it powerful enough to shoot rabbits , adn at what range??
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


its not the slingshot its the bands you put on it, if your slingshot will go through a full tin on beans at 15yards it will head shot a rabbit, jeff


----------



## AJT

Thanks for your reply Jeff, much appreciated...

Though , as the slingshot only allows tubular bands , what bands do you guys recomend to be put on it for rabbit and magpie hunting ??

Are the red laser Hawks any good, as I do not quite think that the yellow daisy bands are all to good for the hunting side of things, If not what bands can I put on it which are widely availible ??

I have been shooting airguns for years now, so I am not as familier with this neck of the woods.


----------



## jmplsnt

Hi AJ.....I started with exactly the same slingshot many moons ago. At that time the Daisy tubes were great and I killed piles of rabbits, some squirrels, and lots of pest birds with mine. I used lead shot in .31, .38, .44, and .50 that I cast myself. A few years ago Daisy changed the tubing and their bands began to suck terribly. They also cut them too short and this caused undue stress on the elastics and they failed quickly. In the glory days of the old-school elastics I can say that I never recovered a .44 or .50 round ball from a ribcage-shot rabbit as it was always a pass-through up to 25 yards.

I haven't tried a Lazerhawk in several years. The last ones I tried were tapered and were so bad I wrote Marksman a very ugly letter. My reply to you, which is going to probably result in death threats from other forum members, is that if you are wanting to use a factory elastic you could probably get by with the Barnett replacement sets. They also include a set of yoke tip protectors that are very useful and the Daisy doesn't wear these in its factory configuation. I would suggest getting a few sets of these, trim them to length (I reccomend the distance from the tip of your pinky to thumb with your fingers outstretched as far as possible) of WORKING band (from the edge of the pocket to the tip of the yoke. This does not include the band you'll use to hold the tube on the fork.

When you have some time, you should try one of the forum vendors for something a little better, but I can tell you my old Daisy really was the business back when I started with its good tubes and its steady diet of lead round balls. Now I have moved on to chained gypsy naturals, something very attainable for anyone with a pocketknife, sandpaper, and some rubber bands.

Go enjoy your slingshot and when you're ready to try making some there are a lot of good ideas and designs up for grabs on this forum. We're ready to help with advice.

Finally, listen to what Jeff (shot in the foot) says, he's been doing this forever and I have a pile of respect for him and his opinions. He really knows what the real deal is.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The Daisy P51 can be a great shooting slingshot by bending the forks forward like the Marksman in this picture and then tying flatbands on it like the top one in the second picture. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## AJT

Thank you very much jmplsnt , I appreciate your help, cheers

I have not used the new laser hawk bands, and so I might just keep my distance











Tex-Shooter said:


> The Daisy P51 can be a great shooting slingshot by bending the forks forward like the Marksman in this picture and then tying flatbands on it like the top one in the second picture. -- Tex-Shooter


Tex Shooter,

How would I bend the forks?? Do you have to heat it up, or do you just need to use a little muscle ??


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I twisted the Marksman tips cold. The plating might flake off of the Daisy. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## AJT

Tex-Shooter said:


> I twisted the Marksman tips cold. The plating might flake off of the Daisy. -- Tex-Shooter


Yeah, you're probably right about the plating flaking off.

In speaking of the plating on the p51, I have sanded all of it off (due to personal taste) and painted the fork etc with a dark greay matal spray paint, which will mean that It is best If I don't flake that hard work off the slingshot by bending the forks................though, I will be getting a marksman soon, so I will do that to it instead.

A question regarding the Daisy, what metal is the daisy's frame (fork & wrist brace) made out of ??? Because, when I sanded them , then a orange colour was showing, so I wondered if it was copper, though I am not too sure about that.........maybe just steel.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## NaturalFork

You could also use the red trumark tubes on the daisy. They shoot very fast and it wouldnt need a mod. Also you could tie flats on without bending.

as you can see from my avatar I do use the Tex method.


----------



## slingshot awesome

how much is it with out the combo pack and stuff


----------



## AJT

slingshot awesome said:


> how much is it with out the combo pack and stuff


The p51 here in (NZ) cost me $50.00 , and that is without the combo pack . So I am guessing that it is around $25.00 US over in America.

Though prices will vary depending on where you purchase the slingshot.

AJ


----------



## Tex-Shooter

About 15 dollars here in the USA. By the way the plating did not flake when I twisted the tips. I never got that far before the tip broke off. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## AJT

Tex, I would like to bend my Marksman 3061's tips forward like yours, to support flat bands, though could you please reply or give me a PM to how to do it without the tips breaking off......they are a little expensive here in NZ , so I would like to be cautious and find the correct method of doing so.

Would it work using pliers, and twisting them cold??

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## kobe23

AJT said:


> Tex, I would like to bend my Marksman 3061's tips forward like yours, to support flat bands, though could you please reply or give me a PM to how to do it without the tips breaking off......they are a little expensive here in NZ , so I would like to be cautious and find the correct method of doing so.
> 
> Would it work using pliers, and twisting them cold??
> 
> Cheers,
> AJ


Something simple, cheaper and safe, Shoot Naturals. Learnt so much shooting them, plus $1 spent on bands could make at least 2 slingshots!!


----------



## bunnybuster

I have a daisy F16 and tied rubber flatbands onto it.
Without any twisting of forks, it shoots very well.
Try some 5/8 rubber 7 1/2 inches from fork ends to pouch, and see what you get. Nothing to lose, and no modifications to the fork.
It should have plenty of pass through power on the biggest rabbit, using a 3/8 lead ball.
Limit your distance to 15 yds.


----------



## THWACK!

A friend of mine (new to slingshooting) recently purchased a Daisy on an "impulse buy", and in no time a band was tearing at the fork. I told him to pull the band off the fork and check for roughness at the fork where the band attaches - sure enough.

Daisy has had a problem with quality control in the past (Google: Daisy slingshot recall).

One is much better off purchasing a slingshot from one of our many talented forum members/vendors. Most of them are great guys and want your complete satisfaction with their products.


----------

